# METHA-DROL EXTREME Information



## heavyiron (Dec 12, 2010)

*METHA-DROL EXTREME* is a very potent combination of 2 steroids (Superdrol and Dimethazine) as well as a 3rd compound, a potent ProHormone (Methoxygonadiene/Decadrol). It is recommended that you use cycle support while on METHA-DROL EXTREME. This stack is quite powerful and is not intended for new users of steroids. The following information describes each component of METHA-DROL EXTREME.

*Directions:* As a dietary supplement, take 1 capsule in the AM and 1 capsule after a PM workout or prior to bed. Do NOT exceed more than 2 capsules in a 24 hour period.

*Warning:* Do not use if you are pregnant, nursing, have liver problems, high blood pressure, diabetes, heart disease or if you are taking MAOI's. Do not use for more than 4-6 weeks without an 8 week break. If you are on medication or medical treatment, consult a licensed physician prior to use. Professional or amateur athletes subject to performance enhancing substance testing should consult with their sanctioning body prior to use as this product may cause a false reactive result from a urine or blood test. SALE TO PERSONS 18 YEARS OF AGE OR YOUNGER IS STRICTLY PROHIBITED. KEEP OUT OF REACH OF CHILDREN.

*METHA-DROL EXTREME - PRO-ANABOLIC STACK *

*Supplement Facts:* 
*1 Capsule* 

2a 17a -dimethyl 17a hydroxy, 5a etiocholan 3-one - 10 mg (Superdrol)
2a 17a -dimethyl-5a androstan, 17b-ol 3, 3-azine - 15 mg (Dimethazine)
13 -ethyle-3-methoxy-gona-2,5 (10)-dien-17-one - 15 mg (Decadrol)

*Proprietary Blend 105.5mg:*
6,7-dihydroxybergamottin 25 mg 
Niacinamide 50 mg 
Pyridoxine HCl 25 mg 
Piperine 95% 5 mg 
Cyanocobalamin 500 mcg 

Niacinamide is a form of Vitamin B3. Vitamin B3 is found in many foods including yeast, meat, fish, milk, eggs, green vegetables, beans, and cereal grains. Niacinamide is also found in many vitamin B complex supplements with other B vitamins.

Pyridoxine assists in the balancing of sodium and potassium as well as promoting red blood cell production. It is linked to cardiovascular health by decreasing the formation of homocysteine. In addition, pyridoxine can help balance hormonal changes in women and aid in immune system. Most people get their supply of this vitamin from either milk or meat products.

Piperine has been found to inhibit human CYP3A4 and P-glycoprotein, enzymes important for the metabolism and transport of xenobiotics and metabolites.

Cyanocobalamin is a man-made form of vitamin B12. Vitamin B12 is important for growth, cell reproduction, blood formation, and protein and tissue synthesis.

*Superdrol/Methyldrostanolone*

*Androgenic Rating* = 20

*Anabolic Rating* = 400

*Chemical Name* = 2a,17a-dimethyl-5a-androstane-17b-ol-3-one

*Estrogenic Activity* = none

*Progestational Activity *= no data available

Methyldrostanolone, also known as methasteron, is a potent oral anabolic steroid that was never sold as a prescription drug. In structure, this steroid is a close derivative of drostanolone (Masteron). The only difference in this case is the addition of a c-17 alpha methyl group, a modification that gives this steroid high oral bioavailability. The two agents remain very comparable, however. Both methyldrostanolone and drostanolone are non-aromatizable, so there is no difference in the estrogenicity of these two steroids, and both steroids retain favorable anabolic to androgenic ratios. Lab assays do put Superdrol ahead here, however, showing it to possess 4 times the anabolic potency of oral methyltestosterone while displaying only 20% of the androgenicity (a 20:1 ratio, compared to 3:1). The exact real-world relevance of these figures remains to be seen, however. Methyldrostanolone is favored by athletes for its moderate anabolic properties, which are usually accompanied by fat loss and minimal androgenic side effects.

*History:*

Methyldrostanolone was first described in 1959. This steroid was developed by the international pharmaceuticals giant Syntex, alongside such other well known anabolic agents as drostanolone propionate and Oxymetholone. Unlike drostanolone and oxymetholone, however, this steroid (at least in its basic form) was never released as a medicinal product. It was only sold for a brief period of time as a modified hormone called dimethazine. Dimethazine is made from two molecules of Methyldrostanolone that are bonded together, which are later metabolically separated to yield free Methyldrostanolone.

So while technically Methyldrostanolone itself was never sold as a prescription agent, we can say that the drug was one utilized medicinally.OtherWise, the methyldrostanolone molecule Methyldrostanolone remained an obscure research steroid only, and was never itself approved for use in humans. Methyldrostanolone was released in early 2005 as an over the counter "grey market" anabolic steroid in the United States.

The drug was being sold without restrictions as a nutritional supplement product, barring some minimum age disclaimers by the manufacturer. No State or Federal laws identify this drug as an anabolic steroid, which remove the legalities associated with being a Class III controlled substance like other steroids. This is simply due to the fact that methyldrostanolone was not in commerce at the time such laws were written, and was unknown to lawmakers. It was never legal to sell as a dietary supplement, however, and in late 2005 the FDA angrily acknowledged methyldrostanolone was being sold on the sports supplement market. In early 2006, the FDA sent letters to the manufacturer and a distributor demanding it be pulled from commerce. Superdrol has since been discontinued.

*Structural Characteristics:*

Methyldrostanolone is a modified form of dihydrotestosterone. It differs by: 1) the addition of a methyl group at carbon 17-alpha, which helps protect the hormone during oral administration, and 2) the introduction of a methyl group at carbon-2 (alpha), which considerably increases the anabolic strength of the steroid by heightening its resistance to metabolism by the 3-hydroxysteroid dehydrogenase enzyme in skeletal muscle tissue.

*Side Effects (Estrogenic):*

Methyldrostanolone is not aromatized by the body, and is not measurably estrogenic. An anti-estrogen is not necessary when using this steroid, as gynecomastia should not be a concern even among sensitive individuals. Since estrogen is the usual culprit with water retention, methyldrostanolone instead produces a lean, quality look to the physique with no fear of excess subcutaneous fluid retention. This makes it a favorable steroid to use during cutting cycles, when water and fat retention are major concerns.

*Administration (Men):*

Methydrostanolone was never approved for use in humans. Prescribing guidelines are unavailable. An effective dosage of methyldrostanolone for physique or performance-enhancing purposes seems to begin in the range of 10-20 mg per day, taken for no longer than 6 or 8 weeks. At this level it seems to impart a measurable muscle-building effect, which is usually accompanied by fat loss and increased definition. Don't expect to gain 30 pounds on this agent (its name, which is short for "Super Anadrol" is more marketing than reality), but many do walk away with more than 10 pounds of solid muscle gain when using this agent alone. In determining an optimal daily dosage, some do find the drug to be measurably more effective when venturing up to the 30 mg range. Potential hepatotoxicity should definitely be taken into account with such use, however.

To avoid further escalating liver strain, 20 mg daily of daily of methyldrostanolone is sometimes stacked with a non-toxic injectable steroid, such as testosterone for mass-building phases of training, or nandrolone or boldenone for more lean tissue gain and definition, instead of simply increasing the dosage.The drug also works well in cutting cycles,where its lack of estrogenicity is highly favored. Often it is combined here with a non-aromatizable Injectable steroid like Primobolan or Parabolan.

*Administration (Women):*

Methyldrostanolone was never approved for use in humans. Prescribing guidelines are unavailable. In the athletic arena, an effective oral daily dosage would fall around 2.5 mg per day, taken in cycles lasting no more fhan 4-6 weeks to minimize the chance for virilization. The main point of contention with females is probably going to be the 10 mg per capsule dosage, which is far too high to use. Application would require opening each capsule and splitting the powdered contents up into 4 separate doses. As with all steroids, virilization is still possible.

*Availability:*

Superdrol is no longer commercially produced, although some clone products may still be located.

_William Llewellyn Anabolics 2009._ 

*Dimethazine*

Featuring unheard of anabolic and myotropic effects, Dimethazine was compared to Methyltestosterone, Oxymethalone, Androstanazole and Testosterone Propionate in their protein-anabolic activity. Dimethazine was shown to have the HIGHEST myotropic (muscle building) effects out of any of the previously named steroids (Methyl-Test, Anadrol, Winstrol, and Testosterone Propionate)! In addition to this, it also displayed an ability to induce a higher rate of Nitrogen retention than Methyl-Test.(1)


In another study performed on Dimethazine, patients were administered Dimethazine for 45+ days. Liver values did not change for 50% of patients, while the other 50% noticed only modest to moderate increases in liver values(2). So, Dimethazine can increase liver values, however nowhere near the current methyl monsters on the market today. This means Dimethazine can be run for 4-6 weeks without the need of expensive liver support supplements.​ 

Hormonal products that give huge strength/weight gains are usually associated with watery or wet gains due to large amounts of aromatization resulting in high levels of estrogen in the body. Too much estrogen can cause severe bloating, fat gain, and even potential growth problems. Dimethazine features 0% ability to aromatize and expresses an extremely weak androgenic activity (3). This means Dimethazine will produce intense gain, has very little to no liver impact, and will cause absolutely no estrogen related side effects.​ 

Move beyond the pro-hormones of yesterday, and step into the future of Designer Steroids with Dimethazine. Consume 1-3 capsules, evenly spaced throughout the day. Do not use Dimethazine for longer than 6 weeks. Immediately begin PCT dosing protocol upon finishing Dimethazine. Wait at least 90 days before running Dimethazine again.​ 
_*Referrences*_​ 
_1. Biological activity of dimethazine in the protein-anabolic field. Matscher, R.; Lupo, C.; De, P. Ruggieri. Lab. Ric. Ormonoter. Richter, Milan, Bollettino - Societa Italiana di Biologia Sperimentale (1962), 38 988-90. CODEN: BSIBAC ISSN: 0037-8771. Journal language unavailable. CAN 58:34623 AN 1963:34623 CAPLUS_
_2. Protracted action of protein anabolism in gynecological oncology and its effect on hepatic function. Dambrosio, F.; Donatelli, G. Fontana. Univ. Milan, Cancro, Il (1963), 16(5), 553-604. Journal language unavailable. CAN 62:11656 AN 1965:11656 CAPLUS_
_3. A new steroid with protein anabolic activity: dimethazine. De Ruggieri, P.; Matscher, R.; Gandolfi, C.; Chiaramonti, D.; Lupo, C.; Pietra, E.; Cavalli, R. Ormonoterap. Richter, Milan, Archivio di Scienze Biologiche (Bologna) (1963), 47(1), 1-19. CODEN: ASBIAL ISSN: 0004-0169. Journal language unavailable. CAN 60:46973 AN 1964:46973 CAPLUS_​ 
_By i-force_​ 

*Methoxygonadiene/Decadrol*

*Characteristics*

Methoxygonadiene is not a 17aa steroid so liver toxicity is not as harsh as with 17aa steorids, however the ethyl group on C-18 may make it slightly more toxic than a non-ethylated steroid (while increasing its oral bio-availability). The progestational activity of methoxygonadiene (once it is converted to its active metabolites) is considered to be slightly stronger than nandrolone. 

In the stomach acid, the C-3 methoxy group is rapidly cleaved off and the double bond on the A ring at C-2 is lost. At this point, a 3-oxo is formed and a metabolite known as 13b-ethyl-nor-androstenedione is created, which is chemically similar to norbolethone, and probably where this compound gets most of its effects. 

13b-ethyl-nor-androstenedione is about equal to testosterone in anabolic potency, yet less androgenic. This would make this compound fairly light on the hairline with minimal chance of acne or other androgenic side-effects. 

With low androgenic activity, this compound may negatively affect the libido and erectile function. The lack of androgenic potency and progestational effects make this compound likely to cause gyno symptoms. Users could stack this compound with testosterone or one of its non-aromatizing metabolites to preserve DHT levels and possibly prevent these side-effects. 

Users experience rapid weight gain from this compound partly due to subcutaneous water retention from the progestational activity. Therefore the overall gains from this compound may lead to a bloated appearance. Because of the progestational effects, users should avoid stacking this compound with other gyno aggravating compounds. Methoxygonadiene can aromatize to estrogen in small amounts, however not to any significant degree, therefore an aromatase inhibitor would provide little protection against this compounds side-effects.

*References*

Anabolic Pharmacology
Seth Roberts (2009) 

_By Jason Rowland_

*Chemical Name(s): *

13-ethyl-3-methoxy-gona-2,5(10)-diene-17-one
13b-ethyl-3-methoxy-2,5 (10)-gona-diene-17-one
Chemical Formula: C20H28O2
Molecular Weight: 300
CAS: NA
Q Qatio: NA
Anabolic #: NA
Androgenic #: NA
Oral Bioavailability: Estimated at 20%
AR Binding Affinity: NA
SHBG Binding Affinity: NA
Half Life: NA
Legal Status (US): Not listed as a controlled substance
Average Dose: 
50-75mg/day standalone
25-50mg/day when stacked
Average Cycle Length: 4 weeks


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 12, 2010)

Ok, whoa whoa whoa whoa... hold up here.. NOW THIS IS MORE LIKE IT !! 

Please correct me if I am wrong but umm.. WOULDN'T This be a better Lean Mass Gainer than the Super-DMZ?? because I was gonna go start that during my cruise but THIS... now THIS shows some promise.. or am I really just reading this wrong..

Years ago.. the only Pro-Hormone I ever did was SuperDrol..and I absolutely LOVED It.. in fact it still ranks up there as one of my most favorite orals ever.. 

so this contains BOTH The Superdrol clone(right.. i read that correctly right?? it's a clone of sorts??) and the DMZ !? Why by golly !! if this is the case.. then COUNT ME IN !! I'll show ya that I am not scared to dabble in the PH area every once in a blue moon.. so... whaddya think bro's?? Give this a Whirl INSTEAD!?


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 12, 2010)

The Deuce said:


> Ok, whoa whoa whoa whoa... hold up here.. NOW THIS IS MORE LIKE IT !!
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong but umm.. WOULDN'T This be a better Lean Mass Gainer than the Super-DMZ?? because I was gonna go start that during my cruise but THIS... now THIS shows some promise.. or am I really just reading this wrong..
> 
> ...



I love the way you write. It's like you're actually having a conversation with us. I bet you're a pretty colorful person in the real world.


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 12, 2010)

OK, Why can't i find this... and why did i just get super confused as to what the heck this is.. lol.. this seems waay too complicated... 

METHA-DROL XTREME is totally different that the SUPER-DMZrx right?? or is one better than the other?? or.. are they both good... lol.. what gives here?? Cuz I wanted to GET it now.. not dwell on possibilities...


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 12, 2010)

It'll be available in January I believe. Super dmz you can get now.


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 12, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> I love the way you write. It's like you're actually having a conversation with us. I bet you're a pretty colorful person in the real world.



That's what people say.. I am often referred to as ANDY HAMAN in my circle of bodybuilding Bros.. lol..


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 12, 2010)

Ok.. so hmmm Since I am not gonna get ALL CRAZY with the PH's because I am only going to try it ONCE during this cruise phase.. but I wanna get the best one.. SOOOO.. The question remains.. should I go the SUPER-DMZrx route or WAIT for the METHA-DROL Xtreme!?!?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 12, 2010)

The Deuce said:


> Ok.. so hmmm Since I am not gonna get ALL CRAZY with the PH's because I am only going to try it ONCE during this cruise phase.. but I wanna get the best one.. SOOOO.. The question remains.. should I go the SUPER-DMZrx route or WAIT for the METHA-DROL Xtreme!?!?



Super-DMZ Rx contains only Dimethazine, but it works damn well! 

The Metha-drol Extreme is several compounds, Dimethazine, Superdrol and Decadrol along with some support ingredients.

Btw, they are not really "pro-hormones".


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 12, 2010)

Heavyiron can answer that. I talked to him earlier and he said the methodrol is very potent so I'm assuming the new one is better in strength.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 12, 2010)

The Deuce said:


> Ok, whoa whoa whoa whoa... hold up here.. NOW THIS IS MORE LIKE IT !!
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong but umm.. WOULDN'T This be a better Lean Mass Gainer than the Super-DMZ?? because I was gonna go start that during my cruise but THIS... now THIS shows some promise.. or am I really just reading this wrong..
> 
> ...


When I first saw the chemical nomenclature of this product I thought for a brief minute this was a bit too aggressive of a combo. You are correct. This is a superdrol AND dimethazine stack (2 actual steroids) and a strong PH, decadrol. When you examine the human and animal studies of dimethazine you learn that it is a very potent steroid. Essentially d-zine is 2 superdrol molecule that release when ingested. Throw superdrol on top of that and it gets serious. Then add decadrol and you basically have a very heavy duty oral. Absolutely proven to be much stronger than anadrol in an animal study.

I just finished using Super-DMZ (dimethazine) for 1 month and it is the real deal. I will now elect to use Metha-drol next.

Metha-drol should be out in January.


----------



## GXR64 (Dec 12, 2010)

This is going to be one hell of a product.


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 12, 2010)

Geezum.. are you trying to tell me.. ME .. A seasoned AAS is actually gonna try these.. and LIKE THEM !!  !!

So excited actually 

Thanks for all the great info bro, and trust me, the heavy duty oral stuff.. ehh don't phase me.. i'll eat it up like candy and ADD SOME MORE MUSCLE TISSUE TO MY BODY !! 

I sure wish I had been one of the TEST subjects of this beautiful compound mix .. day late and a buck short right


----------



## floridaboy07 (Dec 13, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> I love the way you write. It's like you're actually having a conversation with us. I bet you're a pretty colorful person in the real world.



thats hilarious.. I agree^


----------



## Arnold (Dec 13, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Metha-drol should be out in January.



METHA-DROL EXTREME - PRO-ANABOLIC MASS STACK


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 17, 2010)

Bump for Saney because he is taking this without even knowing what is in it...


----------



## aja44 (Dec 18, 2010)

Heavy,

Would you recommend this during a cruise cycle over say 250mg Test C?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 18, 2010)

aja44 said:


> Heavy,
> 
> Would you recommend this during a cruise cycle over say 250mg Test C?


 I don't take orals without testosterone so yes.


----------



## Big Dawg (Dec 18, 2010)

Cant wait for this.... keep us posted when it becomes available!!!!


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 18, 2010)

Big Dawg said:


> Cant wait for this.... keep us posted when it becomes available!!!!


 Pre-orders are now available at a discount.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...rder-ironmaglabs-metha-drol-extreme-save.html


----------



## quark (Dec 19, 2010)

Just preordered, can't wait to try this!


----------



## Life (Dec 19, 2010)

So heavy how would you use this? As a cut or a bulk? Early cycle as a kick start or end of cycle to solidify gains?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 19, 2010)

Life said:


> So heavy how would you use this? As a cut or a bulk? Early cycle as a kick start or end of cycle to solidify gains?


 Bulk, 4 week kick start, week 7 to keep gains rolling and/or end of cycle last 4 weeks.

btw, you can cut with it but my preferrence is a bulk.


----------



## Life (Dec 19, 2010)

The only thing I really question about this mix is the toxicity. It reminds me of adrol for whatever reason. Interested to see how everyone's BP will do on it, wished some people were going to do bloodwork before/after.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 19, 2010)

Life said:


> The only thing I really question about this mix is the toxicity. It reminds me of adrol for whatever reason. Interested to see how everyone's BP will do on it, wished some people were going to do bloodwork before/after.


It is likely more liver stressing than Anadrol. Basically anadrol shows significant elevated enzymes around week 10-12. This will present in almost half of Metha-Drol users at week 6 so Metha-Drol should not be run for more than 6 weeks. 4 weeks would be ideal. Liv 52 is highly recommended before, during and after Metha-Drol administration. Metha-Drol will build more muscle mg for mg than Anadrol as well, so risk does have its reward.

Keep your dose and duration reasonable on Metha-Drol and use cycle support.


----------



## Life (Dec 19, 2010)

Maybe Prince should offer a cycle support/M-Drol stack


----------



## quark (Dec 19, 2010)

Heavy what would you reccomend for a dosage of the Liv52? Just use it as directed (2 ed) or up that a little?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 19, 2010)

Life said:


> Maybe Prince should offer a cycle support/M-Drol stack


 I mentioned a cycle support sup to him a while back and he has decided to make one. Should be out about the same time as the Metha-Drol.

Great minds think alike =)


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 19, 2010)

quark said:


> Heavy what would you reccomend for a dosage of the Liv52? Just use it as directed (2 ed) or up that a little?


 Use as directed and stay well hydrated.


----------



## maniac0614 (Dec 20, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Bulk, 4 week kick start, week 7 to keep gains rolling and/or end of cycle last 4 weeks.
> 
> btw, you can cut with it but my preferrence is a bulk.


 

Very nice product.  Some very dry gains should come from this.  I would like to use this as a 4 week kick start to a test cycle and finish it with havok or some xtren to dry the gains out even more.


----------



## Mike Ceno (Dec 28, 2010)

I've already gained almost 10lbs off dmz in 2 weeks, damn right I'm gonna try this new shyt


----------



## Arnold (Dec 28, 2010)

Mike Ceno said:


> I've already gained almost 10lbs off dmz in 2 weeks, damn right I'm gonna try this new shyt



awesome!


----------



## Darkhorse99 (Dec 28, 2010)

My strength and weight is up quiet a bit from this !


----------

